# hemeltjelief



## loes*

Hallo,

Zijn er soms synoniemen/varianten voor _hemeltjelief_?
Ik vind het maar een vreemd woord eigenlijk, gebruiken jullie dit soms (schriftelijk of mondeling)?

Groeten,
Loes*


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi

_Goeie genade_ is wellicht een synoniem.

Maar eerlijk gezegd zou ik geen van beide ooit gebruiken 

Brown


----------



## loes*

Daarom vroeg ik me af of er minder oubollige varianten bestonden. 
Zou _vreselijk_ ook kunnen? Misschien is dat wat te sterk...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

De varianten die ik gebruik mogen denk ik niet op dit forum gebezigd worden. Vreselijk... ik weet niet, het hangt een beetje af van de context waarin het gebruikt wordt.

Brown


----------



## Joannes

Het zou me verbazen als jij niet gewoon *amai* zei, Loes.


----------



## Suehil

Jeetje!


----------



## Lopes

_Hemeltjelief, mijn hemel, och hemeltje, goeie genade, sodeju _misschien ook_. _

Minder oubollige varianten zijn _Jezus(mina), mijn God, de t*ring_

En onder jongeren het zeer fraaie _wajow_..  

_Vreselijk_ is m.i. geen synoniem of variant van _hemeltjelief_.

Ik persoonlijk zou _hemeltjelief _alleen ironisch gebruiken.

_Jeetje_ past volgens mij niet in het rijtje omdat _hemeltjelief_ meestal een reactie is op iets negatiefs, vandaar ook mijn twijfels over _sodeju_


----------



## loes*

Ik was op zoek naar een gepaste vertaling van _cielos! _in het Spaans en het woordenboek bood niet veel hulp. 
Inderdaad, _amai,_ maar dat is jammer genoeg te Vlaams. Misschien is _Mijn God _wel een goede optie in dit geval.
Bedankt voor de reacties!


----------



## Lopes

Schieten me nog twee mooie te binnen: _och heden! _en _heremetijd_. Die zijn alleen niet vreselijk veel minder oubollig dan _hemeltjelief_, vrees ik.


----------



## Frank06

Brownpaperbag said:


> De varianten die ik gebruik mogen denk ik niet op dit forum gebezigd worden. Vreselijk... ik weet niet, het hangt een beetje af van de context waarin het gebruikt wordt.
> Brown


*Toch wel, hoor. Woorden zijn woorden, ook scheldwoorden.*

*Wat we hier absoluut niet appreciëren is het gebruik van zulke woorden om andere leden te schofferen (want dan vliegt men met zijn kl... klikken en klakken buiten). Maar dat lijkt mij in deze context absoluut niet aan de orde. *

*Frank*
*Moderator*


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Frank06 said:


> *Toch wel, hoor. Woorden zijn woorden, ook scheldwoorden.*


 
Inderdaad, gelukkig hebben we een coulante moderator 

Ik denk dat '(lieve) hemel!' wel een geschikte vertaling kan zijn voor _cielos_!
Brown


----------



## Grytolle

loes* said:


> Ik was op zoek naar een gepaste vertaling van _cielos! _in het Spaans en het woordenboek bood niet veel hulp.
> Inderdaad, _amai,_ maar dat is jammer genoeg te Vlaams.


Als je op zoek bent naar een neutraal alternatief gaat het moeilijk zijn, "mijn god" lijkt mij pourtant wel neutraal genoeg. Dat is het probleem aan tussenwerpsels, degene die 40 jaar geleden gepromoot werden als AN zijn nooit echt ingeburgerd geraakt in Vlaanderen, en kunnen dus moeilijk Belgisch AN genoemd worden, en zo wel kunnen ze alleszins niet gebruikt worden omdat ze het bedoelde effect niet hebben op de lezer. De eigen alternatieven worden daarentegen, helaas, als te dialectaal beschouwd.


----------

